# Not Honoring Warranty! Please Help.



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

I own a 2003 Sentra GXE. To make a long story short.....Check engine light came on in 02/05. They replaced the cam sensor. About 3 weeks ago it came on again. They said the cam sensor...again. Knowing a lot about cars (not nissans) I question it. They said it's definitly a sensor. When I picked it up the car started hesitating real bad. I took it back. They said it's a timing chain issue. The car only has 26,300 miles on it. Now Nissan is saying that they will not fix it because I didn't get my oil changed at a nissan dealership. They said I am on my own. This happen to anyone else? If so, I need some help. I bought this car brand new. Have been up to date on oil changes and maint. I bought a new car because of the warranty. Now this? Please help. I would appreciate it.

Brad [email protected]


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Where are you located? Have you taken it to a different Nissan dealership in your area? If it's a timing chain or sensor it should be under your Powertrain warranty of 3yr/36k miles... i think!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There's law that states if they cannot prove an action you did caused the damage, they have to fix it under warranty. It's the Magnusson-Moss act if I'm not mistaken.

Mention law, lawyer, and Magnusson-Moss act to them, tell them if they cannot prove that their stupid reason caused the chain to have issues, then they have to legally fix it under warranty. Yes, I'm serious, you need to do this.

There's no way an oil change done elsewhere would cause a timing chain issue.

btw, moving this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

Cronny said:


> I own a 2003 Sentra GXE. To make a long story short.....Check engine light came on in 02/05. They replaced the cam sensor. About 3 weeks ago it came on again. They said the cam sensor...again. Knowing a lot about cars (not nissans) I question it. They said it's definitly a sensor. When I picked it up the car started hesitating real bad. I took it back. They said it's a timing chain issue. The car only has 26,300 miles on it. Now Nissan is saying that they will not fix it because I didn't get my oil changed at a nissan dealership. They said I am on my own. This happen to anyone else? If so, I need some help. I bought this car brand new. Have been up to date on oil changes and maint. I bought a new car because of the warranty. Now this? Please help. I would appreciate it.
> 
> Brad [email protected]


I believe that is a recall for most sentras, the cam and crank sensors need to be replaced.
If not as mentioned, consult with a lawyer, maybe lemon law as well...
Check for recalls: http://www.nissanhelp.com/Recalls/Sentra/2003.htm


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

Also, do you change the oil or is it a certified mechanic or shop, if so they cant claim that, besides that it all wrong on their part. Take no prisoners, they are in the wrong completely!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

If you were talking to a tech. Then ask for a manager and do what others have mentioned and say, if its the timing chain, what in the hell would changing your oil with another shop affect that.

If the manager still stands behind his tech's, take it to another dealership get it done, come back and bitch at them why could another place do it, and ask to speak with some higher up till your satisfied.

Believe me, if someone complains and bitches/whines enough, it will be heard and taken care of.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> If you were talking to a tech. Then ask for a manager and do what others have mentioned and say, if its the timing chain, what in the hell would changing your oil with another shop affect that.
> 
> If the manager still stands behind his tech's, take it to another dealership get it done, come back and bitch at them why could another place do it, and ask to speak with some higher up till your satisfied.
> 
> Believe me, if someone complains and bitches/whines enough, it will be heard and taken care of.


Yes,If u bitch enough it will be taken care of trust me it happens all the time.They just dont wanna do it.I work at a nissan dealer trust me.u can also call corporate 1-800-nissan-1,and when there customer service survey comes fuck it all up. :cheers:


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

*Nissa Warranty Issues*

I just got a letter in the mail stating the timing chain has stretched due to lack of maint. Also, Nissa has flagged my vin number, so I cannot take it to another dealership. It's now been a full week. Nissan has not gotton back with me. I appreciat everyone's reply.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Cronny said:


> I just got a letter in the mail stating the timing chain has stretched due to lack of maint. Also, Nissa has flagged my vin number, so I cannot take it to another dealership. It's now been a full week. Nissan has not gotton back with me. I appreciat everyone's reply.


What exactly do you mean by "flagged your vin number?". If what you mean by "flagging" is that there is a note on your file at that particular dealership, then ok, I get it. 

Ask them to put in writing *on their dealership letterhead * that you are "not allowed to take it to another dealership for service". If they really are prohibiting you from taking your car somewhere else, you will have a VERY strong complaint to take to nissan, or the BBB (Better Business Bureau).

They can deny anybody service, but they can't prohibit you from taking it somewhere else for service.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Cronny said:


> I just got a letter in the mail stating the timing chain has stretched due to lack of maint. Also, Nissa has flagged my vin number, so I cannot take it to another dealership. It's now been a full week. Nissan has not gotton back with me. I appreciat everyone's reply.


so you can do exactly what I said, and mention this law to them. Go back, read my post, and do it. I'm telling you, I know for a fact it will work.

and if it doesn't, call a lawyer and get ready to win a good bit of money.

THERE IS NO MAINTENANCE REQUIRED ON A TIMING CHAIN!!!! It says so on the damn sales tag on the car brand new! LOL.


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

When I say flagged I mean that If I take it to anoother dealership, they pull up my vin and it says "do not fix...problem due to lack of maint. by customer" That will happen at any Nissan dealership I take it to.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh huh, so you do exactly what I said. screw the 'flagged' thing. What they're doing is ILLEGAL.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

chimmike said:


> uh huh, so you do exactly what I said. screw the 'flagged' thing. What they're doing is ILLEGAL.


Ya....If u go to other nissan dealerships they will know about it,(true)but like mike said there is no scheduled maintnance on the chain trust me I mention this all the time to customers when im going to sell them a car.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

*what place is this?*

Cronny,
what state and city are you located in that would do this to you?

not to get personal, but this sounds like something a women would get taken advantage of.
no harm intended


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah throw up the law and sound educated on the facts and they will most likely buckle under they tend to think that people will not pursue it. Now time to drag up all your maintnence records and have them photo copied and ready to go, give one copy to the dealer and send another to Nissan with a copy of the letter they sent you also keep the envelope. keeping one for you and one for, soon to be, your lawyer. Also take it to another dealer and have them put it in writing that nissan is not honoring their warrenty. If you have all the paper work lined up Nissan will fold if not they will buckle in court. Its a scam that most people will give into chalenge it and then take it to Nissan and that dealership get your Sentra paid for twice over.


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

I live in South Bend Indiana. I'm going to try to talk to them today. They don't return phone calls. I appreciate everyone's help. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kreek (Sep 4, 2005)

Cronny said:


> I live in South Bend Indiana. I'm going to try to talk to them today. They don't return phone calls. I appreciate everyone's help. I'll keep you posted.


I just checked all the vins effected and mines was under the effected list. This car was bought as a demo....not sure whether they did the recall on it or not...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

waznme said:


> What exactly do you mean by "flagged your vin number?". If what you mean by "flagging" is that there is a note on your file at that particular dealership, then ok, I get it.
> 
> Ask them to put in writing *on their dealership letterhead * that you are "not allowed to take it to another dealership for service". If they really are prohibiting you from taking your car somewhere else, you will have a VERY strong complaint to take to nissan, or the BBB (Better Business Bureau).
> 
> They can deny anybody service, but they can't prohibit you from taking it somewhere else for service.


I have a 2003 pathfinder i brought used with 25,000 miles. the Service writer could not tell me what maintainance and warrantee work had been done to the car because the system is not state wide, never mind nation wide. 
Since I have known this guy for a long time I don't think he was messing with me. If you like I will call him and ask about this flagging. 
Good luck.....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Cronny said:


> I just got a letter in the mail stating the timing chain has stretched due to lack of maint. Also, Nissa has flagged my vin number, so I cannot take it to another dealership. It's now been a full week. Nissan has not gotton back with me. I appreciat everyone's reply.


Who was this letter from exactly ? Nissan ? the dealership ?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah--Your Nissan dealership is lying to you. Chimmike is 100% right.


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

*****UPDATE*******
Just talked to a regional manager. He said the problem was caused by lack of maint and will not do anything for me. I cannot afford a lawyer. I don't know what else I can do. He is saying that because I do not have recepts from oil changes every 3k miles, (which I didn't keep because the car was UNDER WARRANTY), Nissan is not going to do ANYTHING. I have one recept from Feb 05 for an oil change. Nissan says not good enough. How can a timing chain stretch on a car that only has 26,000 miles????? PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Jesus Christ. Do you not read?

I'm telling you. What they are doing is ILLEGAL. They HAVE NO PROOF THAT LACK OF OIL CHANGES CAN CAUSE THE TIMING CHAIN TO STRETCH!

Don't call a lawyer. Speak to the manager of the dealership. Explain the LAW, the Moss act. Explain to him that legally, unless they can PROVE, in a COURT OF LAW, that you caused the problem, they HAVE to honor the warranty.

and hell, if that doesn't work, call one of those lawyers that doesn't get paid unless you win the case. Seriously.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Mike's right once again. esspecially about the lawyer. 

You also have to think logically. If you were having Lube issues Serious enough to cause your timing chain to stretch, you would have scored Cylinder walls, scored cam followers, etched cams, spun bearings, etc, etc.......

Nissan is Full out lying and treading on real thin ice by tellin you what they are telling you. They got a regional manager to talk to you? How do you know he was a regional manager? we used to do that to problem customers too. 

Toyota has a KNOWN problem with engine oil gelling. I know. I work for Toyota. most of the time the gelling is caused by people not changing oil for 12k miles. Chain's have NEVER stretched. we get engine knocking LONG before the chains stretch. In Corollas we've even reused the old chains because they were well within spec. 

NISSAN IS WRONG!!!!

P.S. Toyota customer do not pay for their engine rebuilds even though it is thier fault that it happened.


----------



## Cronny (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not a idiot customer here. I've worked retail management for 10 years. Don't insult me. I've been talking to the dealership and Nissan support. It's not like I'm rolling over here. I've said things about acts and lawyers. It's like a brick wall. They're not going to budge. I've done the yelling and screaming at them. You guys are talking to me like I think they are right. This car only has 26k miles. If I have never gotten an oil change this still should not happen. I understand that this is not right. But again.....They are not doing a damn thing without proof I've changed my oil every 3k miles. It's not the dealership at this point...it's Nissan. The manager at the dealership said that if they fix it now, they will not get paid for it. That is the flagging I'm talking about. There are two Nissan dealerships close to where I live. The other one won't touch it because when they bring my VIN up it says all that stuff. That NISSAN put on the system. I'm going to try to speak to higher up people at Nissan.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Cronny said:


> I'm not a idiot customer here. I've worked retail management for 10 years. Don't insult me. I've been talking to the dealership and Nissan support. It's not like I'm rolling over here. I've said things about acts and lawyers. It's like a brick wall. They're not going to budge. I've done the yelling and screaming at them. You guys are talking to me like I think they are right. This car only has 26k miles. If I have never gotten an oil change this still should not happen. I understand that this is not right. But again.....They are not doing a damn thing without proof I've changed my oil every 3k miles. It's not the dealership at this point...it's Nissan. The manager at the dealership said that if they fix it now, they will not get paid for it. That is the flagging I'm talking about. There are two Nissan dealerships close to where I live. The other one won't touch it because when they bring my VIN up it says all that stuff. That NISSAN put on the system. I'm going to try to speak to higher up people at Nissan.


I called my service guy and asked him about the timing chain stretching. 
He aid that he thinks this is impossible. So is it possible they have miss diagnosed the problem. that they are blaming other issues onto this because they cant find the cause ? 
Is it worth taking the car for a diagnosis to AAA or somewhere like that ?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Cronny said:


> I'm not a idiot customer here. I've worked retail management for 10 years. Don't insult me. I've been talking to the dealership and Nissan support. It's not like I'm rolling over here. I've said things about acts and lawyers. It's like a brick wall. They're not going to budge. I've done the yelling and screaming at them. You guys are talking to me like I think they are right. This car only has 26k miles. If I have never gotten an oil change this still should not happen. I understand that this is not right. But again.....They are not doing a damn thing without proof I've changed my oil every 3k miles. It's not the dealership at this point...it's Nissan. The manager at the dealership said that if they fix it now, they will not get paid for it. That is the flagging I'm talking about. There are two Nissan dealerships close to where I live. The other one won't touch it because when they bring my VIN up it says all that stuff. That NISSAN put on the system. I'm going to try to speak to higher up people at Nissan.


Have you taken the car to a "non-Nissan" car repair place to have a second opinion? Explain the situation, and see if by some miracle, Nissan is right. If not, you have strengthened your case to the BBB. I know this will cost a little money, but my advice is to get that done and since you have exhausted a lot of your time with no satisfaction from Nissan, contact the Better Business Bureau (BBB) with your situation. 

Has Nissan Corporate given your situation a case number? If they have not, ask them for one and get a copy of your service records, warranty, and your bank statements that show you made payment to an oil changing station or an auto parts store where the oil was purchased. I know bank statements do not tell what was purchased, but it may help sway SOMEBODY'S mind.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

try using any and all consumer advocate groups. the BBB is out there.
try enlisting the help of anybody  that deals with this types of issues daily.
maybe even writing to your local television or newspaper will get some publicity and perhaps a willing and helpful lawyer will step up to help fight this.
maybe if you know someone at a University or Law School that knows their law, this is a perfect opportunity for them.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

So, what did nissan of america say? You called them right? 

They always have straightened out any problem I have had with local dealers.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Wow*

Ok so your car is still IN A RECAL! they need to fix the cam sensor per the recal (maybe that caused the stretched time chain eh?) so that would make them responsible for the damages!
Afford the LAWYER, it will be worth it! You will get legal costs awarded, charge it dammit! Sue on credit! Yeah, that's American dammit!!!

They have failed to comply with MOSS FERGUSON, A KNOWN RECAL that was the cause of damages, AND SLANDERED your name by BLACKLISTING you bacause your a DIY shadetree mechanic and change your own damn oil to save $$$. You can argue that they were deliberate and knew exactly what they were doing when they labeled you a "non_maintenence" owner or whatever blacklist they call it. They are liable to fix it 1st under warranty and 2nd under recall order. You should be awarded all your maintenence bills related to the recalled part, time for time you had to wait while the vehicle was under repair and whatever "suffering" having to drive to all those dealerships to find out you were blacklisted caused.

Shift_THIS


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

You really need to just get a lawyer. Do like Chimmike said, get one you don't have to pay unless he wins. Chance are if you walk into that dealership WITH a LAWYER, they will fix the car. They know they are wrong, they just don't want to do it.

If your smart you'll take them to court. You'll get your car fixed, a bunch of money (Cause what they're doing IS ILLEGAL, and the other guy was right, them "black listing" you is called SLANDER and you can sue them for that too). Don't let them use and abuse you. You NEED to do this or you're always gonna run into this problem. You NEED to teach them their lesson.

Explain your situation to a lawyer and he will JUMP on it because he knows YOU will win. Take them to court.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Cronny said:


> I'm not a idiot customer here. I've worked retail management for 10 years. Don't insult me. I've been talking to the dealership and Nissan support. It's not like I'm rolling over here. I've said things about acts and lawyers. It's like a brick wall. They're not going to budge. I've done the yelling and screaming at them. You guys are talking to me like I think they are right. This car only has 26k miles. If I have never gotten an oil change this still should not happen. I understand that this is not right. But again.....They are not doing a damn thing without proof I've changed my oil every 3k miles. It's not the dealership at this point...it's Nissan. The manager at the dealership said that if they fix it now, they will not get paid for it. That is the flagging I'm talking about. There are two Nissan dealerships close to where I live. The other one won't touch it because when they bring my VIN up it says all that stuff. That NISSAN put on the system. I'm going to try to speak to higher up people at Nissan.


Then stop acting like one and do what YOU NEED TO DO!! you've come on this forum and asked us what we think you should do and what's funny is we have all come up with the same answer for you, just a few different ways to go about it. 

If you want to keep complaining thats fine but if you know as much about retail managment as you claim to, you know a lawyer and the right paperwork would get this settled long before it went to court.


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

everyone in this thread so far is right but i do understand where the man is comming from sometimes there just aint shit u can do and when u got no money to do nothin about it....your stuck like chuck...point blank... :hal: everybody do the dance...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Blacklisted...*

Yeah, slander or just trying to skirt the recall through automatic denial of service. 
The recall is probabally an interstate commerce issue and it would be a federal class action suit with you and anyone else with similar story/recall vin#'s. 
This would be a "Conspiracy" to deny recall service to affected vehicles by slandering the owners. And if it involves more than one state (which it probabally does because the don't just sell a particular model year in one state, and this is prob. corporate pushing the "prove you changed it" B.S.!
So that makes it a federal consipiracy issue.
Trust US! You are entitled to AT LEAST a working vehicle!


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

Cronny said:


> I own a 2003 Sentra GXE. To make a long story short.....Check engine light came on in 02/05. They replaced the cam sensor. About 3 weeks ago it came on again. They said the cam sensor...again. Knowing a lot about cars (not nissans) I question it. They said it's definitly a sensor. When I picked it up the car started hesitating real bad. I took it back. They said it's a timing chain issue. The car only has 26,300 miles on it. Now Nissan is saying that they will not fix it because I didn't get my oil changed at a nissan dealership. They said I am on my own. This happen to anyone else? If so, I need some help. I bought this car brand new. Have been up to date on oil changes and maint. I bought a new car because of the warranty. Now this? Please help. I would appreciate it.
> 
> Brad [email protected]


my nissan service place said that as long as i could provide reciepts and the mileage that i changed it at, i would be covered.

i want them touching my car as little as possible.


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dav5049915 said:


> my nissan service place said that as long as i could provide reciepts and the mileage that i changed it at, i would be covered.
> 
> i want them touching my car as little as possible.


if u read the other post ud be on topic with this discussion...read the forum b4 u write :loser:


----------

